# hey my teacher wont let me use the bathroom when i have "lady problems"



## coolness (Oct 9, 2012)

ok well heres the deal i im 6th grade and my guy teachers wont let me use the bathroom and well this is what i say "hey can i go to my locker and the bathroom" and my guy teachers are like why do you need to go to your locker and im all like blushing like crazy and i say never mind and then when i get the guts to say umm lady problems they get red in the face and are like umm ok and there embarrised which i dont get cuz i just had to say it not them and the next day i feel like they told the whole staff and i really like my home ect. teacher hes really cute and i have a crush and he asked me what i needed to go to my locker and i kinda just stood there and leave without a word to my desk embarred out of my skull and he comes over to me and asked again and i said i didnt feel comfertable talking about it to him at this time


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

I had teachers, male and female, who wouldn't let me out of class for bathroom breaks. You can either broach the topic after class or try to use the bathroom between classes. Maybe just let the teacher know you need the bathroom, not a locker drive by. As a male, he might not put it together and mentioning your locker may make him wonder what you're up to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2012)

My youngest is in the 8th grade and has similar issues at school. I've told her to be frank with the teacher and tell simply tell him, "Monthly female issues" since 99% of them get what it means and really don't want to go into further discussion about it after those three words. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

honestly from my experience in school, if you didn't act suspicious while you were asking to go to the bathoom, most teachers wouldn't give it a second thought. now i saw plenty of kids who would act like they were asking to leave so they could go play around, and my teachers definitely always raised an eyebrow in suspicion of those kids.

are you keeping your feminine products in your locker and that's why you're asking to go to your locker? when i was in school there was this weird rule that we were only allowed to go to our lockers in between classes, so i just always kept my feminine products in my pocket, a little purse, or backpack. if you do something like that, then a simple "may i use the restroom" isn't going to make a teacher think twice. i like to keep things like that short and simple.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

i agree with all of the above. just say 'monthly female reasons'...usually men will know EXACTLY what you mean and ask no more. i also agree about keeping your tampons or pads in your purse or backpack.

now, if they still don't let you go after you tell them it's a female issue, then that is a problem. you should tell a female teacher you are comfortable with who can maybe talk to this teacher? i just don't think it's worth getting TSS (however unlikely) or risking a leak.

man if i were ever told no in high school, i would have told the teacher "do you want to be responsible for me getting toxic shock syndrome because you can't spare 5 minutes for me to use the bathroom? didn't think so!" or "I have EXPLOSIVE DIARRHEA!" and walked out hahaha. But i can't logically codone or recommend that. i just find it ridiculous teachers don't allow students to use the bathroom.

(sorry, shift key is sticking)


----------



## coolness (Oct 9, 2012)

what is toxic shock syndrome remeber im only in 6th grade what is that cuz if it has sumthin to do with tampons i dont use them only in swimming


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a blood bacteria that comes about from wearing a tampon in without changing it and wearing that tampon for a long period of time (days). There were tampons made in the 1970s or 1980s that supposedly allowed women to wear the tampon for days without having to change it. The vaginal canal is a warm, moist breeding ground for bacteria so wearing a tampon with blood was a feeding ground for that bacteria and so women would get TSS. As a result tampons were changed (no pun intended) so that a woman had to change it frequently - every two to eight hours (overnight) - which helped prevent TSS. So wearing a tampon two or three or even four hours won't cause TSS but continuing to wear one for extended time can lead to TSS.

http://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/bacterial_viral/toxic_shock.html



> About Toxic Shock Syndrome
> Toxic shock syndrome (TSS) is a serious but uncommon infection caused by either _Staphylococcus aureus_ bacteria or by _streptococcus_ bacteria.
> 
> Originally linked to the use of tampons, especially high-absorbency ones and those that are not changed frequently, it's now also known to be associated with the contraceptive sponge and diaphragm birth control methods.
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 9, 2012)

In middle school and high school we had really weird rules about going to the bathroom. Even if you were a "good kid" who the teachers trusted they wouldn't let you go during class. This caused a lot of embarrassment for a lot of girls, myself included, and I wish I had had the guts the tell my teachers I needed to go because of my period and they could accept that or call my parents as punishment, but I didn't. If you aren't comfortable talking to a male teacher, can you talk to a woman teacher and ask her to talk to him?

Does your school do parent teacher conferences? Since you are only 6th grade, maybe your parent could mention the issue and the problem would go away. 

I always thought those rules were so stupid, when you are just starting your period, it isn't exactly regular and could come at any time...ughhh these things make me so mad.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 9, 2012)

If you don't want to say, why not just hand him a note?


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a middle school teacher (I teach 7th, but have had 6th and 8th grades as well) and I have never seen a male teacher have a problem letting a girl go to the bathroom if you just tell him you are having girl issues.  It is nothing to be embarrased about because your teachers know that this sort of thing happens all the time.  Do not let it embarrass you because it is completely normal and your teacher probably is only embarrassed because he asked (he probably felt stupid for not figuring it out to begin with).  In my opinion, a child should never be turned away for having to go to the bathroom unless it is a constant daily request and there is not a medical issue.

On another note, I did once have a girl who told me she had to go to the bathroom because she was on her period 3 weeks out of a month.  I almost started tracking her cycle because I KNOW she was using at an excuse to get out of class.  There is a HUGE difference between an actual emergency and making up lies.  I just thought it was funny that she could not have been a little more original with her excuses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember having a teacher with a rule of having only 3 people at her desk at all times. I had food poisoning and was too embarrasses to tell her. I was also the 4th person at her desk so she sent me away. By the time it was my turn, I got 1 syllable out followed by a long stream of vomit. She revised her 3 people only rule to...if you gotta go, then don't wait for permission. She had to clean off her entire desk because I don't think I missed a spot.


----------



## coolness (Dec 4, 2012)

I would but i have to go with her to show her who my teachers are so ya sucky right


----------



## TacoChick (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi I'm in 9th grade and have the same problem. During the day I need to change my pad or tampon so I always used to ask the teacher. But the problem is... We have no lockers, we bring our school bags into the classroom and place then up the front or back I the room. So when we ask if we can take our bags with us the teachers say no, because they think your gonna wag. So I now have to wait until lunch breaks to change, because going to the bathroom during class is way too mainstream -.- personally I think the students are a lot more mature than most of the teachers, the teachers need to grow up and realize that we girls are gonna bleed all over their carpets if they won't let us go -.-


----------



## NoraPalora (Apr 9, 2013)

So I know this is a little late but when I was in 8th grade my male english teacher wouldn't let me go to the bathroom. I told him it was the girly stuff and he understood, but didn't care. He said I was wasting his time doing going. It wasn't only me it was all the girls although he let the boys out simply because they use less time. One day I was sick of it. When he said the usual "no" I screamed "DO YOU WANT YOUR GREEN CARPET TURNING RED OR DO YOU WANT IT TO STAY THE COLOUR IT IS?" All the girls in the class came up and supported me. He let ALL the girls go to the bathroom and he has done ever since. So just tell him, don't be scared and try to get a friend to come with you tell him who feels the same way.


----------

